# The Modeling & Polar Lights Forum Changes



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

With the decrease in product releases from PL and the corresponding decrease in traffic to the Polar Lights forum I think it was time to combine the PL forum with The Modeling Forum. This should increase the traffic within the combined forum making for a better experience.

I have also combined the AMT/Ertl forum as it didn't make much sense to have a seperate forum for that product either.

I know it may be hard for some to come to grips with the changes in the PL product line but I’d rather make some changes here now before the PL forum traffic decreases even more then it already has.


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

*Nnnnnnooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!*



hankster said:


> I know it may be hard for some to come to grips with the changes in the PL product line.


 *I CAN'T TAKE IT!!!
**I'M LOSING MY GRIP ON R**EALITY!!!*

A-A-A-A-A-a-a-a-
a-a-H-H-H-H-H-H-H-H-
 H-H-H-H-H-H-h-h-h-h-h-
h-h-h-h-h-h-h-h-h-h-h-h-h-h-h-h-h-h-h-h-
h-h-h-h-h-h-h-h-h-h-h-h-h-h-h-h-h-h-h-h-h-h-h-h-h-h-h-h-h-h-h-h-
!-!-!-!-!-!-!-!-!-!-!-!-!-!-!-!-!-!-!-!-!-!-!-!-!-!-!-!-!-!-!-!-!-!-!-!-!-!-!-!-!-!-!-!-!


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

Now we'll have a total mish-mosh of model catagories and listings. It was easier to follow links on Polar lights builds and kits the other way around.....

I don't think this will fly too well....

Oh well........there goes the neighborhood.


----------



## Brent Gair (Jun 26, 1999)

Let's take it easy on the hand ringing.

This system will work just fine.

I'll just do exactly what I always do. This is the page that I have book marked for the Hobby Talk model forums. As always, I just go to this page and see which forums have new posts. Nothin' to it.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=&f=4

I'm always stunned by people who seem unaware of the other forums or they continually post in the wrong forum because they don't know there is a right forum.

This new system simplifies things by, as Hankster says, removing redundant forums.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Hey Guys, look at it this way, this is an opportunity to meet other model builders, seems to me that presents opportunities to make new friends and learn new things about model building.

Dave


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I like the change. On the PL forum, it was a mix anyway. Hank knows what is best, and I say good move!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I always thought there were too many categories making it more difficult to find interesting threads. This consolidation should help.


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

I don't mind the forums being combined. They're both modeling forums anyway. But seeing the "Polar Lights" sign getting taken down is kinda rough. I know PL doesn't exist anymore, but after seeing it here for seven years, or so, it's still kinduva shock.


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

> *phrankenstign* wrote:
> 
> I CAN'T TAKE IT!!! I'M LOSING MY GRIP ON REALITY!!!
> 
> AAAAAaaaaaHHHHHHHHHHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


That's not your reality you're gripping. :tongue:


----------



## DoctorG (Jan 1, 1970)

We live in a constantly changing world folks, so be grateful we still have a place to post  


G.


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

CaptFrank said:


> That's not your reality you're gripping. :tongue:


Got a cigarette?


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

^^


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

You can combine the forums (and really, I agree that it's for the best) - but you can't make me change the "PLBB" button on my Links bar!


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Mark McGovern said:


> You can combine the forums (and really, I agree that it's for the best) - but you can't make me change the "PLBB" button on my Links bar!
> I DITTO THAT
> Dabbler


----------



## Da Queen (Mar 11, 2005)

Before the lights go out on the old place, would one of you guys help me throw this dust cover over the throne, please?? I can't reach that high.

But, I'm game for meeting new folks. OK, boyz, let's go over to the new place and show them some PLBB charm and pizazz! Be sure to holler under the sofa at Rat so he knows where we're headed.

Gosh...maybe we should have a yard sale or something. Got some interesting stuff around here that might not work in the new decor. How much do you think we can get for lime green shag throw rug Yama used to park his cycle on...or this collection of David Cassidy 8 tracks Dice left behind after the Klatuu incident???

Hugs!
Lisa


----------



## Guess Who (May 19, 2004)

Has anyone told "Rat" under the sofa?

Guess Who (James at Work)


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Da Queen said:


> How much do you think we can get for lime green shag throw rug Yama used to park his cycle on
> 
> Hugs!
> Lisa



Oh dear Lord! That's not a shag rug. It's Yama!!!

Guess the ol' Dremel Salutes got to be too much for the poor tortured soul.


----------



## Da Queen (Mar 11, 2005)

And lookee here at what I found....Buck's dress! Gosh, wasn't he just the vision of confused sexual identity lovlieness when he wore this everytime he made his infamous Buck's Brew? I gotta tell ya friends...I haven't had a cup of joe like it since and _definitely not _ served Buck style! How much do you think we can get for this???

Has anyone looked in that storage space under the basement stairs? I bet there's some moving sale worthy stuff down there.

Hugs,
Lisa


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Polar Light folks really get kicked around and out! Just remember that it's not the place, it's the people that make up PL. As long as you don't forget, PL will never really go away. And as long as Da Queen and Dave is here it will be home. :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

"Polar Lights"?
What's that?

And, who are you guys?


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

CaptFrank said:


> "Polar Lights"?
> What's that?
> 
> And, who are you guys?


OH NO ! Another case of amnesia from the Dremel Salute ! I hope the club's medical coverage is still in effect.


----------



## Da Queen (Mar 11, 2005)

Amen to that, Lloyd!! Can we get everyone together for a group hug and a rousing singing round of "We Are Family!"


Hugs and Love,
Lisa


----------



## qtan (May 29, 2001)

(CHORUS
We are family
I got all my sisters with me
We are family
Get up ev'rybody and sing

Ev'ryone can see we're together
As we walk on by
(FLY!) and we fly just like birds of a feather
I won't tell no lie
(ALL!) all of the people around us they say
Can they be that close
Just let me state for the record
We're giving love in a family dose

(CHORUS x2)

Living life is fun and we've just begun
To get our share of the world's delights
(HIGH!) high hopes we have for the future
And our goal's in sight
(WE!) no we don't get depressed
Here's what we call our golden rule
Have faith in you and the things you do
You won't go wrong
This is our family Jewel

(REPEAT CHORUS TO FADE)
Now, let's get that throne moved over here! The name of the forum may be different, but Da Queen is still the Queen.:thumbsup:


----------



## HARRY (Mar 23, 2000)

Oh man I love that song!Gets me in the mood to dance!Lets see poly shirt from my collection.....um.. a little snug..,bell bottom pants from my collection...um man..they musta shrunk..don't need to button the waist button..platform shoes...oh man I'am gettin a nose bleed this high up..feather my hair..um..just don't look right some how.Ok ready to BOOGIE! Alittle sip of my PJ I made.UMMMM....that is goooooood!Um I'am a little tired right now.Y'all go on ahead and start without me,gonna rest a little bit..now wheres that recliner.zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Hoo Boy, does that bring back memories of the year the Pirates won the series !!
That was "THE song" that was the "unifying" fan song for that season. What was it,'60 ? '72 ? Memory gets a little foggy at times ! Sista' Sledge ?? Willie ( "Pops" )Stargell ! Has it been THAT long ?? Is there room for two on that recliner ???
The "Other Harry"
Dabbler


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*LISA!!!!!!   :wave: *

Whats up!!!!???.....been tooooo long. 

Change is good I say.



_"I have seen things you people would not believe, attack ships on fire off the shoulder of Orion, c-beams sparkling in the dark near the Tennhauser Gate... All these moments.. will be lost in time..... like tears in the rain....time to die"_


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Ah...fluke...."time to die...." ? My memory's a bit foggy, but, I wasn't ready just yet. Do you know something I don't ?? You could tell me, I can take it !!
And I've never even SEEN the 'shoulder of Orion", not even his sister's ! ! ? ?


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Now...now Dabbler, no need to panic. What ever is troubling Fluke, will come out in the wash. 
I am feeling....ggoooood...today, pills kicked in.

I was reading my model instructions, and it says to wash the parts before painting. What setting on the washing machine should I use?


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

_*Delicate *_for kits like *The Bride of Frankenstein*. I'd go with *Heavy Duty* for kits like *The Incredible Hulk*.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

HARRY said:


> Oh man I love that song!


Yeah, me too...only, what with Our Queen bringing back those memories of Buc in drag (the coffee had kinda fogged them over till Her Royal Styreness brought them back), I'm getting a pretty unsettling _Bird Cage _vibe here.




Da Queen said:


> Has anyone looked in that storage space under the basement stairs? I bet there's some moving sale worthy stuff down there.


 Please be careful, Your Styrenity...that could indeed be some *moving,* sale worthy stuff down there...




Lloyd Collins said:


> ...no need to panic. What ever is troubling Fluke, will come out in the wash. I am feeling....ggoooood...today, pills kicked in.


 - Which I think explains fluke as well. I don't think either of you guys should be doing any modeling today. Or operating heavy equipment.


----------



## gruffydd (Feb 22, 1999)

Da Queen said:


> Before the lights go out on the old place, would one of you guys help me throw this dust cover over the throne, please?? I can't reach that high.
> 
> But, I'm game for meeting new folks. OK, boyz, let's go over to the new place and show them some PLBB charm and pizazz! Be sure to holler under the sofa at Rat so he knows where we're headed.
> 
> ...


Okay, that did it, you made me cry.


----------



## Da Queen (Mar 11, 2005)

Fluke!!!! Gruffy!!!!! Oh, man...is it ever good to see you guys!!!  You're just in time to help me get the rest of this stuff out for the sale....watch your head on the stairs...I'm thinking we should do it over the 4th and we can have a cookout to go along with it. As a theology grad I hafta say there's nothing better than a good 'ol burnt offering on the holiday! :tongue: Hey! Wait! What's this brochure on the floor....looks like a travel brochure....why it's for the sunny Bermuda Triangle and it's addressed to Jerry Gustafson!! Waitaminute!!! Do you think that's why he has yet to return from "vacation"...what is it now...some 4 years??? Hmmmm.....


Smoochies to you, Fluke and Gruffy!
Da Queen


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

UUMM! Burnt offerings.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thanks Lisa! big smoochies back at ya :tongue: Wow....the good ol' days!

Dabbler...Dudes!.....We can not do signitures here anymore but if we could that would be mine. That was Roy's quote from *Blade Runner* at the end of the film....my favorite part! 

Remember my Spindrift?......I'm gonna do the same thing to Lunars 1/35 scale Flying Sub next!! I'll probably get the interior set like I did for the Spindrift but like that one....If I don't like it I'm going to use the parts kinda like guides and scratch build the interior and do my own lighting for sure! Hope to have it for Wonderfest 07......YIKES! better start now!!!  

Nothing like a deadline to get a modeler going......


----------



## gruffydd (Feb 22, 1999)

Da Queen said:


> Smoochies to you, Fluke and Gruffy!
> Da Queen


Beloved Lisa - (kissy, kissy)


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

goodbye PL board


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Da Queen said:


> Has anyone looked in that storage space under the basement stairs? I bet there's some moving sale worthy stuff down there.
> 
> Hugs,
> Lisa


I'm sorry your Majesty, all I found under the stairs was the bucket of dirt yamahog wrote his masters thesis about.  

I also tryed lifting the couch to find Rat but there's so much spilled glue over there that it's stuck to the floor. Sheeeez!!!!!!!! Moving is so hard. Sniff......

RK


----------



## Da Queen (Mar 11, 2005)

Glue, you say? Well that explains why we haven't seen Rat in a while. Wait! Look! Do you suppose that lump of brown fur stuck to the floor is....no...no...I can't bear the thought.  RAT!!! Speak to me, Honey!!!  Rat!! Rat!!! Oh, the humanity!!!

Lisa


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Not to worry!

I think Rat escaped up here to Canuckia. Although I think he had to buy a fur coat to wear in the cooooooooooooold up here to replace the one that's left on the floor!

Or does that belong to Shatner?

Huzz


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

I.....don't think....that...was a kind..........comment....to make of your......Captain


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

^^rotflol!


----------



## Dracula (Jun 5, 2005)

Well they say change is a good thing. I still miss Conrail anow that they were sold off to NS and CXT, But I have to accept the fact that the old company tha I gave 23 years to untill 99 now it sis NS that signs my paycheck. But I still miss Polarlights.


----------



## dreamer (Jan 1, 1970)

Well, this was a jolt! Not unexpected, but still! to click the PL forum and find "no posts" every time the "go back so many weeks" is reset...day-um.  :freak:  

Glad you guys are still here!


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

:wave: Some folks think we must be here cause we're "not all there "!! :freak:


----------



## dreamer (Jan 1, 1970)

Yep, I'm home alright! :lol:


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

We kept your room just the way you left it !!....,But what IS that glob under the bed ??


----------



## dreamer (Jan 1, 1970)

That's, uh...ooh, just don't touch it. You'll be fine.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

We wouldn't touch it with Somebody else's ten-foot-pole !! Gaaaauuk !!


----------

